# Poorboys Black Hole or Classic Autoglym Super Resin Polish SRP?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Poorboys Black Hole or Classic Autoglym Super Resin Polish SRP?

pro's and con's of both?

i know both can be used by hand or machine polisher.

any difference between the two in finish, use etc.?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Surely you use one over the top of the other?


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

I am no expert but I believe that SRP is more of a polish (that is it has more cut to it) whereas the PB Blackhole is more of a glaze with a slight cut to it.

Given this, you can apply SRP, then Blackhole and then your choice of wax/sealant :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i think i have read SRP is more abbrasive, but both are still filling type finish

don't think either has enough cut/ abbrasive to remove swirls, so read they were similar


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

SRP is an AIO which will last longer with a LSP.

Black hole is a Glaze which must have a LSP.

Both Fill little to no cut.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

PaulN said:


> SRP is an AIO which will last longer with a LSP.
> 
> Black hole is a Glaze which must have a LSP.
> 
> ...


Paul, which products have more cut to them for removing swirls etc and can be applied by hand ?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I have found and this is only my view the best thing to remove swirls properly is by using Menzerna Machine polishes by hand. Intensive Polish 3.02 then Final Finish 85RD with hard work and time will correct nearly as well as by machine!

I really wouldn't want to try and do a hole car though. But if you must do a panel a time.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Black Hole has no cut and is 100% non abrasive. By hand it's cleaners are more or less non active and as such you can intermingle layers of it between layers of LSP without removing the underlying layer. This is why it's a great product as if you pick up the odd light scratch or swirl and don't want to be getting the machine out to remove for a while, you can get a layer of BH on to hide it without having to strip off any existing wax/sealant you have on the car.

By machine BH's surface cleansers are much more activated, and together with the action of the pad will perform some 'chemical correction'.

SRP on the other hand does have light abrasives in it (again more active by machine than hand), but it's cleaners will still function by hand meaning that unlike the BH, if you were to attempt to correct a light swirl as I mentioned above, you would also remove any LSP that was there.

Horses for courses really, and they aren't products that should be directly compared in a 'which one should I get' way - one's a non abrasive glaze and one's a lightly abrasive AIO :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

to be honest i will go over the car with Menz final finish with g220.
i usally wax the car after each wash anyway.

looking for something, which fills a little, hence the choice.
also something where i can use by hand to polish/glaze to get a deeper finish.

so the SRP is a little abbrasive and will take LSP off, but as i will wax not too much of an issue. 

what do you mean by cleaner? is this when it takes LSP off?
also AIO, i assume all in one? is that, clean (remove LSP), polish (light abbrasive) and fill?

while black hole is more of fill?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

p1tse said:


> thanks
> 
> to be honest i will go over the car with Menz final finish with g220.
> i usally wax the car after each wash anyway.
> ...


If it were me and using the Menz also, I would just go over the car with Blackhole on a Finishing Pad set to a medium speed - work it in and buff off - a few medium paced passes should be enough.

A cleaner would strip LSP, and examples are Dodo LP/LPL, Zym0l HD Clense and the SV Cleaner Fluid.

Yes AIO is All-In-One such as Z-AIO, Dodo NFS etc. SRP is considered an AIO but it offers poor durability IMO thus needs additional protecting which IMO means it isn't an AIO in my eyes (or a very good one in terms of protecting). Generally they clean/polish/maybe glaze, might fill and protect.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

does claying remove LSP?

does Menz final finish remove LSP?

as I've got the g220, Menz final finish and Wax (Dodo or P21s)

i was looking form something to use inbetween Menz

does SRP remove all LSP?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

ps. is a cleaner used to remove LSP only?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

p1tse said:


> does claying remove LSP?
> 
> does Menz final finish remove LSP?
> 
> ...


In order ^^^

Clay? Yes
Menz FF? Yes
SRP? Pretty much, yes


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

p1tse said:


> does claying remove LSP?
> 
> does Menz final finish remove LSP?
> 
> ...


Clay, Menz FF and SRP will all remove LSP.

Between Menz FF and a Wax a Glaze is your best option such as Blackhole or CG EZ Crème IMO.



p1tse said:


> ps. is a cleaner used to remove LSP only?


Yes a cleaner can be used just to strip LSP, and also after a Polish to ensure the paint is prepped well for you LSP :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks guys

i can see the benfits of both

i'll look at CG EZ Crème as well 

think for what i want a glaze would be better


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Its got tobe the glaze if its an inbetween process.

Ive just bought some BH togo in between ZAIO and Z2 as suggested by a few here. But also its an added layer when ever i feel like it.

Menzerna FF is good enough that you only need a LSP onto.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

just had a quick look CG EZ Crème 

says it's a light cleaner, so in theory abbrasive one kind or another


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

SRP isnt an AIO though surely as it has no wax in it?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> SRP isnt an AIO though surely as it has no wax in it?


It is a kind of sealant, nothing like Zaino or Duragloss but it does add a little protection.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Between Menz FF and a Wax a Glaze is your best option such as Blackhole or CG EZ Crème IMO.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> any major differences between Blackhole or CG EZ Crème?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> SRP isnt an AIO though surely as it has no wax in it?


It does have some wax in it :thumb: On the Autoglym 'how to clean your car DVD with Mark Evans', there are bits inbetween the valeting footage from the AG head chemist, showing what ingredients go into the products being used and SRP does have some wax in it - what sort or how much I'm unsure.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

p1tse said:


> any major differences between Blackhole or CG EZ Crème?


In terms of finish I would say no not really :thumb:


----------

